# Putting Fly reels into salt water?



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

I see this a lot, guys that fish A lot sticking there fly reels under salt water I always felt like this is terrible for them. I know for a fact it will ruin a spinning reel. Is it that bad for fly reels?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s trendy and gets social media attention that these flatbiller divas love. I don’t dunk any reels intentionally and wear a curve in my cap so they block sun and fit like a man was intended to wear them. Call me old fashioned but I don’t wear jeans with rhinestones on them either...


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

I avoid dunking my reels, but have many times - in freezing steelhead conditions and salt - I have not experienced any problems. Between handling and releasings a fish well and getting stress about keeping the reel dry, the fish gets the priority.

I also stopped doing hero shots to.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… these reels we use for shallow water/inside the reef/flats fishing are engineered for the salt water environment … ABOVE the surface … sure, spashes from fish & waves are expected and accidental dunkings occur, but personally, I'd never intentionally submerge any of my reels in saltwater, but that's me. I won't bore you with the meticulous cleaning my reels go thru after a plunge ...

… I thought the objective of the _Hero Shot_ was to not only showcase your catch, but to display the gear it was caught on. Most tackle is easily identified by its color/design/profile and of course name, when the pic is taken above the surface. I guess I've been doing it wrong all these years, but that's actually good …


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s trendy and gets social media attention that these flatbiller divas love. I don’t dunk any reels intentionally and wear a curve in my cap so they block sun and fit like a man was intended to wear them. Call me old fashioned but I don’t wear jeans with rhinestones on them either...


On the money! It's all about doing it for the 'Gram. I'll be damned if I'm dunking my $400-500 fly reel under Saltwater just to get likes and the approval of Beta males.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

prinjm6 said:


> On the money! It's all about doing it for the 'Gram. I'll be damned if I'm dunking my $400-500 fly reel under Saltwater just to get likes and the approval of Beta males.


*gamma males


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

All about that image yo!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Nope


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Sure don't do it intentionally. Of course they get some dunking occasionally while wading and in the surf. Have an inexpensive Okuma Integrity 8/9 that has been dunked a lot in the surf and keeps on ticking, but it gets rinsed and greased once its home also. Rods get wiped off also. Don't like the flat bills either, but than again they might say I look goofy in my straw hat.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't put reels in salt water intentionally. Same people who have to post post every catch. It's more about what people think of them vs. what they think about themselves.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

I figured it wasn’t a good idea. Don’t see what is so popular about marinating $ 500 in salt water, but people are doing it!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't do it intentionally but it happens sometimes. If you're using a quality reel and take care to rinse it afterwards and maintain your reel it should be an issue. But, I also had my very first saltwater reel, an Okuma Integrity, have the drag completely seize up due to use in the salt and despite religious cleaning/maintenance.

These days, many years later all of my primary saltwater reels are Tibor with a couple Hatch, Orvis, and Colton for backups that have had zero issues with an occasional dunking.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Dunking is all for show. Period. If it happens it happens and even "non-sealed" reels like the time tested Everglades can take it. Just the typical IG post influencer post. Sad thing is most of them with the fancy cameras and drone would be fine with a pflueger medalist as they cant cast their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Dunking is all for show. Period. If it happens it happens and even "non-sealed" reels like the time tested Everglades can take it. Just the typical IG post influencer post. Sad thing is most of them with the fancy cameras and drone would be fine with a pflueger medalist as they cant cast their way out of a paper bag.


I thought the point was to be able to cast into a paper bag!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

"I thought the point was to be able to cast into a paper bag!"

Not after spending the morning drinking what was in the paper bag.......


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

"OMG, that guy is so rich / Bro Staff that he doesn't have to care about his equipment!"
I understand if you're in belly button deep water geeked out of your mind trying to get a picture of your first Permit and you accidentally dunk your reel, but if you're kneeling in 10" of water holding your 3 lb bonefish 5" above the water and dunking your purple Nautilus (seems like it's always a Nautilus), you're just being a douche.


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

Who can make shirts that say “I fish for likes” or “I got it on film” I gotta couple bro staffers around my neck of the woods that could use one. After all nobody will believe you if you don’t take 1,000 pictures of the same 22 inch red....


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Thefishingchef said:


> Who can make shirts that say “I fish for likes” or “I got it on film” I gotta couple bro staffers around my neck of the woods that could use one. After all nobody will believe you if you don’t take 1,000 pictures of the same 22 inch red....


I completely agree. Seems like a lot of folks enjoy the internet accolades more than fishing itself. Fishing has become the means for “fishing” for compliments.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

I like to add a counterpoint, but as previously stated - I stopped hero shots, I care more about the fish, I cover all but my finger tips (my fishing partner (wife) has had 3 minor surgeries and 1 major for skin cancer) and I really try not too dunk my reels.

I prefer a telephone, but for work I WhatsApp (works for most of Asia), Line (Japan), Skype (work internal), et cetera, but the world is changing.

Influencers, making money of youtube, et cetera, is where the marketing money has shift Just as there were "ad-men", we now have influencers. I respect no more and no less these marketing people today, as those 40 years ago (so I am old). They are models, ad-people, et cetera ... as I am slowly now exiting this work-place, I wish my daughters adapt to the new order.

Never-the-less, I rather remember what my Mom taught me ---- "If you cannot say something nice, hold your tongue". She taught me many skills, never stop learning, how to pick door locks (yep), and be an example of the life you want to live. My father was the smart perfectionist, my mother was about living life well and treating others better.

So, I offer my piece, but I do not want to trash this gentlemen - which appears the way this thread is going - for the choices he has made, but I want to move on and show how to respect our fishery.

At least the fish is not held out of the water for minutes to get the picture shot.

Oh yes, I was using my floppy garden hat this evening - where I can bend the brim low to block the setting sun. It did not look fashionable, but I did see well into the water. I had a great time tonight on the water.

As my best friend would end all of his emails ...

Peace,
David


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

(LOL) … CAUTION!!! … its a good lesson where certain pics end-up, that go out in cyber-space … you take an innocent Hero Shot to impress your flats homies … and when the critics get a hold of the pic: _they put_ _bumps on your head faster than you can rub 'em, _(figuratively) _… _I'm sure if the dude in the first pic is reading all of this he's laughing his ass-off, rubbing his head … and cleaning his reel …


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Sidebar, one reason I got less cranked about dunking reels, my fishing partner (wife) would do this 'frequently'. The critic was not always received, so I felt a having a fun time was more important.

I do clean the lines, rods and reels.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> "OMG, that guy is so rich / Bro Staff that he doesn't have to care about his equipment!"
> I understand if you're in belly button deep water geeked out of your mind trying to get a picture of your first Permit and you accidentally dunk your reel, but if you're kneeling in 10" of water holding your 3 lb bonefish 5" above the water and dunking your purple Nautilus (seems like it's always a Nautilus), you're just being a douche.


I couldn't care less about whether he puts his reel in the water. What makes him a douche is the flat bill!


----------



## Clay Witt (Apr 1, 2019)

Picture or it never happened?...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Actual photo of @Smackdaddy53 on the weekend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 81106
> 
> 
> Actual photo of @Smackdaddy53 on the weekend.


I knew I’d flush out a few flatbillers with my statement...where are the others?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2019)

Leave the damn camera phone behind. Go God everywhere I go some dufuss has a phone in hand. That's why I fish alone. The dumbass hat too..


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I knew I’d flush out a few flatbillers with my statement...where are the others?


I do love a good flatish bill,slight curve but definitely not the st. louis arch. I can get behind the leave the phone behind movement. I like the boat to get away, not to hashtag hashtags and whatnot.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

For what its worth, most of the fly reels I've seen either use a bushing or one way roller bearings that are not only easily serviced but cheaply replaced. It would take mere seconds to pop the spool off and grease that bearing. Now with that said, I don't see any reason you'd intentionally dunk ANY reel in water, whether salt or fresh. Shit happens sometimes but to go out of your way to wreck your gear is just stupid.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Didn't start this thread to embarrass the guy in the pick. Was genuinely interested in the durability of fly reels in salt water. The way a-lot of guys dunk their reels makes it seem like the reels are indestructible.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I still take pics and videos of my fishing, but no longer post most of them. I usually post pics of interesting stuff I see like sunsets and bird nests. 
I do not EVER intentionally dunk any equipment... and do not ever wear flat bill hats.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Lee Singleton said:


> Didn't start this thread to embarrass the guy in the pick. Was genuinely interested in the durability of fly reels in salt water. The way a-lot of guys dunk their reels makes it seem like the reels are indestructible.


Agree with the sentiment. I use to be adamant on NEVER soaking the reel, but I had enough accidental dunking, but with cleaning my reel, line and backing on a regular interval, I have never had an issue. I am at 30+ years of fishing - mostly freshwater - but I cannot attribute an issue to a dunking. 

My oldest used reel today reel is more than 20 years old - an Islander. I like the open spool design to the line and backing of the Daniellson, Abel SBS for 12 wt and Nautilus NVG. I do not have a Tibor.

I use to pass on the absolute no dunking policy to my fishing partner (my wife), but it was to absolute and thus create stress (and took away from having fun).

Lee, all this to say, my philosophy is do you best, buy an open reel that can be washed and dried well, always wash the real at the end of the day. Each trip, since the reel and hang it up to dry. Every week clean the line (helps your casting) and at least once a season - strip and wash the backing, reel, et al.

The issues of dunking a reel and then daliy cleaning probably has a low risk of failure - less than being in a car accident - and it is fishing, so the consequences are less than being in that car accident.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

He should of put the rod in his teeth (it looks way cooler) and bent the bill on his cap. He most likely needed to pull up his britches also.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

I swear all these comments about what the guy is wearing makes me feel like I’m in a damn beauty shop. I thought fly fishing was about fly fishing and not about the kind of hat the guy picked to wear. I wear flat bills and curved ones all the same just depends on the hat I want to wear. All you guys calling this guy (and all other “flat billers”) a douche or an ass really shows who the douche and ass are. The thread was about dunking reels, not fashion. If you want to talk fashion do it with your wife.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… nice_ point_ Smackdaddy53! ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RaspberryPatch said:


> Sidebar, one reason I got less cranked about dunking reels, my fishing partner (wife) would do this 'frequently'. The critic was not always received, so I felt a having a fun time was more important.
> 
> I do clean the lines, rods and reels.


You should train her


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tight_lines_fl said:


> I swear all these comments about what the guy is wearing makes me feel like I’m in a damn beauty shop. I thought fly fishing was about fly fishing and not about the kind of hat the guy picked to wear. I wear flat bills and curved ones all the same just depends on the hat I want to wear. All you guys calling this guy (and all other “flat billers”) a douche or an ass really shows who the douche and ass are. The thread was about dunking reels, not fashion. If you want to talk fashion do it with your wife.


It’s a lifestyle and judging from the level of butthurt you must have founded this one. I am embarassed for most of these clowns I see today that follow suit and post up photos like this. If my post struck a nerve the intended audience has been met. Flushed out another one!


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

Clearly you didn’t read that I wear both flat and curved and could give a fuck less so don’t pay yourself on the back too hard. Just think it’s funny that you blowhards are so concerned with what another guy is wearing. I have better things to do than judge another man for his clothing choice. It’s people like you that can’t figure out how to adapt to change that always have the problem. I could care less if a guy has a damn clown hat on. So every guy buttoned up in orvis from head to toe with a patagucci hat doesn’t know how to double haul and has never seen his backing?


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

If you want the sport to grow then you’re going about wrong. It’s people like this that make it to where kids and women don’t want to get involved.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tight_lines_fl said:


> If you want the sport to grow then you’re going about wrong. It’s people like this that make it to where kids and women don’t want to get involved.


The sport has grown enough, it’s like a circus on the water. I’d actually like lots of people to take up stamp collecting.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

Ok well next time you’re on the water and you see a guy wearing a flat bill hat go tell him how you feel about his hat. Surely you will since you’re so outspoken on the matter here you must also be in person. Since your water is a circus I’m sure you can at least find one.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The sport has grown enough, it’s like a circus on the water. I’d actually like lots of people to take up stamp collecting.


With visions of a top hat tuxedo guide poling a clown with big flat feet casting to parading herd of elephants, while behind you trained manatees jumping through flaming hoops.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The concept of a non functional hat could only be invented by an equally useless generation. As for dunking your fly reel intentionally it's that need for instant gratification via social media. 24/7 narcissism at it's best.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

Backwards would be nonfunctional


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

tight_lines_fl said:


> Ok well next time you’re on the water and you see a guy wearing a flat bill hat go tell him how you feel about his hat. Surely you will since you’re so outspoken on the matter here you must also be in person. Since your water is a circus I’m sure you can at least find one.



Flat billed hats, sagging pants, wife beater style tank tops, hoodies, excessive jewelry, exaggerated swagger in your walk - all these are signals that the person is a thug or thug wannabe. If blacks do those things, we don't say anything because it's expected. If whites do those things, then it's the job of other whites to harass them for being stupid *******. @Smackdaddy53 is just doing his job. So if you're black...then carry on. If you're white, then stop acting black, pull up your pants and put a damn curve in your cap.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

Haha wow... you must’ve watched Malibu’s most wanted too much


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

You’re a grade a piece of shit dude


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

I fish at Cessna landing in choctawhatchee bay, you and smackdaddy should come say hello sometime


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, this thread’s turning south. I’ll be the first to agree that flat bills, backward and sideways caps, and some of our other fashion fads look really silly. But it’s still a free country, and we SHOULD respect other peoples’ rights to dress how they like. It’s about what they do, not how they dress. I deal with all kinds of people at work, and I can assure you that not everyone who dresses like a thug is a thug. It’s a fashion statement, nothing more. No need to make it personal.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

I guess I should change the name of this thread to “the great flat bill debate”


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

paulrad said:


> Flat billed hats, sagging pants, wife beater style tank tops, hoodies, excessive jewelry, exaggerated swagger in your walk - all these are signals that the person is a thug or thug wannabe. If blacks do those things, we don't say anything because it's expected. If whites do those things, then it's the job of other whites to harass them for being stupid *******. @Smackdaddy53 is just doing his job. So if you're black...then carry on. If you're white, then stop acting black, pull up your pants and put a damn curve in your cap.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man it’s too easy to ruffle panties around here. Take it easy before y’all stroke out. I have good friends that wear flatbills and I give them shit all the time and still love them like brothers. Dudes joke, give each other a hard time and don’t get offended about it. 
Dunk your reels, fish for likes on social media, wear your caps however you want. I’m about to crack a 16oz Miller Lite and hop in the pool with my son. 
Happy Independence Day!


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man it’s too easy to ruffle panties around here.


Ya. Like taking candy from a baby. LOL

Hey @tight_lines_fl I'll fish with you any time you want. In fact I'll put those spinner rims back on my trailer just for you!


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… show no weakness (LOL) … and have a Great Independence Day!!! ...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

You have to be a real snowflake to give a damn what hat a man wears.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Folks, really? Is this what civil discourse is these days. There has been a lot of "crap" posts on the site recently. If you want to say stupid stuff please go somewhere else. This is really getting to be frustrating. It's not the intent of this sites to be a dumping ground for ignorant junk. Let's treat each other with respect. Today we celebrate the best, strongest and most free nation in the world. Our first freedom is speech. We've lost the respect that every freedom has a corresponding responsibility. Use your God given right with the respect they are deserved. Treat your fellow American with the respect they are due. Honor your fellow man and woman with the respect they are deserved.

Capt. Jan


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 81106
> 
> 
> Actual photo of @Smackdaddy53 on the weekend.


Damn son, them's fightin words right there.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Also, this thread:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Finn Maccumhail said:


>


Flat-billers gonna flat-bill, bro


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I’m just not sure why you youngins are wearing baseball caps to go fishing.

Why not a fishing hat?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The sport has grown enough, it’s like a circus on the water. I’d actually like lots of people to take up stamp collecting.


I don't agree. Anyone who sight fishes is way more respectful on the water than those that dont. I'd love to convert everyone to fly. No matter the hat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> I don't agree. Anyone who sight fishes is way more respectful on the water than those that dont. I'd love to convert everyone to fly. No matter the hat.


They can’t get away from the bait stand long enough to try. I can see it now, guys tipping flies with dead shrimp. 
In all seriousness, God isn’t making any more water. I was glad to get out there today and I only saw three boats all day...it was NICE!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

I’m surprised he stopped trolling people on forums long enough to actually fish


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

tight_lines_fl said:


> I’m surprised he stopped trolling people on forums long enough to actually fish


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

I don;t know what kind of hat I have, the shop I tie for gave it to me, and I have a visor with a tarpon on it. Fashion aside, maybe the question to ask is what preventative steps should you take in case you inadvertantly dunk your reel? Personally I might get my reel wet a couple times a year in the surf. My reels are mid priced; Orvis Mach & Battenkill discs and Tiogas. Beginning of each season I strip off line and treat with Boeshield T9 very thoroughly, I repeat halfway through the summer. In the fall if a reel has been dunked more than a couple times I'll strip off everything, clean and hit the Boeshield again. Post dunk I'll get it in war soapy water asap.


----------

